# Bird Dog Trainer



## shotgun (Oct 13, 2008)

Who is a good Trainer that will treat your dog right but give you your money's worth in training? Speak from Experience not hear say.
Pointer for Quail hunting. (Foot shooting meat dog)


----------



## browning84 (Oct 13, 2008)

Depends on how far you want to send that dog. I am not sure which of the Smith boys are still taking dogs on boarding and training terms Rick or Ronnie Smith are probably by far the best in the business. I know Ronnie does just not sure about Rick.


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 13, 2008)

Talk to Brenda and Rick they breed and train proven champion dogs.

They are in North GA

http://www.walnuthillgsps.us/

Tell them Luke told you about them.


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 13, 2008)

David and Sara King in abbeville ga.

http://www.royalrunkennel.com/

I havent met anyone better yet.


----------



## John F Hughes (Oct 13, 2008)

John Hughes in Douglas Ga. LOL !!!  OK no jokes, All the dogs that i have in training i use in my GUIDE SERVIE before they go home . Dog here see over 100 birds a day sometime killed if hunter can shoot. some trainer don't shoot the quail and none do guiding. I only have 2-dogs and hunt 3 or 4 times aweek, so i have to use the dog in training to get by.

 PS= I'm a hunting trainer

             thanks j-hugh (gundog) training


----------



## huntchesies (Oct 13, 2008)

Try Old Salem Kennels in Watkinsville Ga.  Oconee County Ga.


----------



## timetohunt (Oct 14, 2008)

Dave Walker should be down there around Albany. I used him when he was up near Winder. He did a great job starting my GSP "Dixie" and he was resonable. Here is his email address:  dave@walkersfarmandkennel.com


----------



## John F Hughes (Oct 16, 2008)

btt


----------



## mwright2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Try contacting Maurice Lindley at http://www.uplandbirddog.com/lindley/index.htm.  He trains all types of Bird Dogs.  I have my Brit with him right now.  $425 per month and that includes birds, food and training.  Sent my Brit to him earlier this year and she came back a pointing machine.  Sent her back this fall for him to help finish her off.  I am like Shotgun in that I am not looking for the next field trial champion but a nice hunting companion to take with me out to the bird fields.  By the way...Maurice's kennels are up in Piedmont, SC.  Piedmont is around exit 35 on I-85 in SC.


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 20, 2008)

There is also http://sitekreator.com/zzfarms/index.html 

These are Weimeraner folks, and I think they do some training for folks   Anyhow, worth checking their website 

Julia


----------



## zzweims (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Julie.  But we are not professional dog trainers.  People are welcome to come to our farm to train their own dogs.  I'll second Maurice Lindley, Dave Walker, Rick & Brenda, and the Kings.  The others are probably good too, I just don't know them. (except the Smith's, but they're too far away)


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Oct 22, 2008)

Eshod Farms is also a great place I hear.. Roy Doshe is the guy there.. Look up www.Eshodfarm.com


----------



## jhalderson (Nov 17, 2008)

*Training for your dog*

I live in SW ga Newton Ga.  I train and guide hunts on private Plantations.  I have over 35 years experience in training.  You can also hunt over dog on my property after training to see how it does.


----------



## jhalderson (Nov 17, 2008)

I have been trainig for over 35 years and guide hunts on private plantations.  I help train your dog for you contatct me and we will talk.


----------



## MISSISSIPPI (Nov 17, 2008)

*trainer*

Ill second that on John Hughes.....Good dog man, purchased a lab from him a few months back, everything was just as he said.


----------

